# Where are Hobie kayaks made ?



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I guess it does not matter where they are being made, as the roto moulding procedure would be the same , but i always thought Hobies were imported from Southern California, i was told today they come from China for the past 2 1/2 years ?

Is this true or is the person mistaken ? I still reckon they are the best yak around though.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

I would guess HQ in the USA, and production in some 3rd world developing country. 
But China sounds about right


----------



## Rodman (Jun 29, 2007)

Some 3rd world developing country like NSW?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Depends which market your looking at...

Australasian region and slightly beyond, NSW.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

the bowels of hell.

the same factory that makes VW Touregs...


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

What a load of CRAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hobie kayaks are moulded and assembled at the US factory Oceanside California.

Some components are Chinese manufactured.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

The bowls of hell, South California, 90210


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Don't really care where they are made.

My question is why isn't there a dealer in the south side of sydney?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Actualy its the home of Mexican cheap labour.

Some times the yaks come with a bonus when you open the wrapper.......6 week old enchilada.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Where do they ge echidnas from in America?


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

blueyak said:


> Don't really care where they are made.
> 
> My question is why isn't there a dealer in the south side of sydney?


Kerli and Pauly shoot them.

Trench coated figures in the dark and...... "phot" "phot"....no more dealers.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

koich said:


> Where do they ge echidnas from in America?


Marsupial Bell.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Thanks for that Scott,, the guy that told me is an Ex Hobie dealer though he still has one is stock(Hobie Adventue island),,but has every other kayak plus sea kayaks in his range.

I guess he is mistaken.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i think stocking groups put outback fingerlings into the dams and over time these grow into revos and adventures.


----------



## auskayaks (Apr 6, 2009)

They are a breed on their own, one above all others.
God may have spoken and said we dont want a dealer in South Sydney. A bit like Newcastle and so many other regions, it just dont click.
The only one that can answer the question is the Hobie boss man. God.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Shorty said:


> Thanks for that Scott,, the guy that told me is an Ex Hobie dealer though he still has one is stock(Hobie Adventue island),,but has every other kayak plus sea kayaks in his range.
> 
> I guess he is mistaken.


Nah, just bitter. ;-)

cheers

Scott


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

ScottLovig said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > Where do they ge echidnas from in America?
> ...


Scott vs Koich - this could be great reading.... :twisted:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Satans handmaidens,6 week enchiladas,N.S.W ,Outback fingerlings,trench coat figures,Marsupial bell,hobie boss man.God .dealer in South Sydney,VW Touregs ???i mean touaregs ???

Thanks for all the replys that makes things a lot clearer,,i think ???  :lol:


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

i think hobies are made in a factory in cayton vic same factory where they make the green rubbish bins is this true.....seems possible!!!


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

GregL said:


> ScottLovig said:
> 
> 
> > koich said:
> ...


I could never argue with Scott, he is the nicest bloke on the planet.

He puts the Lovig into Loving.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

ScottLovig said:


> blueyak said:
> 
> 
> > Don't really care where they are made.
> ...


Shhhhhh...... or we'll take a road trip over the border :twisted: :lol:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

koich
I could never argue with Scott said:


> Bromance???
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Scott


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I am President of the Scott Lovig Appreciation,Caring and Kindness Society( S.L.A.C.K.S)

I am all about SLACKS.


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

blueyak said:


> Don't really care where they are made.
> 
> My question is why isn't there a dealer in the south side of sydney?


At least Sydneys got 1! As far as I know Brisbane hasn't got one


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Darwin has not either i believe,, i was at a Hobie test day a few weeks ago here in Perth(looking at the PA ),one bloke had flown in from Darwin to try the Hobie Range.

In fact looking at a Hobie dealer locator once i was suprised at how few their is around the country, very thin on the ground.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

tomca said:


> blueyak said:
> 
> 
> > Don't really care where they are made.
> ...


Go and see Mal at Sunstate Hobie on the Sunshine coast or Craig at Adventure outlet on the Gold coast. Both are very willing to help with ny queries, and spend a heap of time providing the right info with a non bias view. Lord knows I have taken up plenty of time from both guys.......especially Mal. Both have always been very accomodating and I highly recommend either


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Shorty said:


> Darwin has not either i believe,, i was at a Hobie test day a few weeks ago here in Perth(looking at the PA ),one bloke had flown in from Darwin to try the Hobie Range.
> 
> In fact looking at a Hobie dealer locator once i was suprised at how few their is around the country, very thin on the ground.


Crickey!!!!!!!! :shock:

Even Tassie has 2 dealers, one in Hobart and one in Launceston. Considering our population base is condierably less than either Brisbane or Sydney, I am surprised to hear there are so few up there


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> Darwin has not either i believe,, i was at a Hobie test day a few weeks ago here in Perth(looking at the PA ),one bloke had flown in from Darwin to try the Hobie Range.


Obviously he wants to end his life prematurely










Can't see there being a huge market for kayaks in Darwin.

Guess I'm lucky Kevlars only five minutes up the road  with the amount of stuff I break on a yak I need it :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

koich said:


> I am President of the Scott Lovig Appreciation,Caring and Kindness Society( S.L.A.C.K.S)
> 
> I am all about SLACKS.


(Oh geez......sounds like things are going a bit..... how do you say.......'Brokeback' :shock: )


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWef7C0AAADBfgAAQUIWQCh9kPAo///+gMAEDDEVPwp6RimnqMjI2kDI0wjQwMgyAAxGgyGQGDU9BCanimmpoYjRkAepptKlIBjlkuDcyWQjXkTESe48ZhEMB4PldrmnpijhC+VDszZQsAV7mrri90WqDmPBG4VNCwgujE9l4gQgtosMKdEeloDihEcCxPjTNBlHZte38ZTgWhlXv3SSA0TQZwI7lfPDS04ihHnhlqP/V7EVxoxjMPkkEIExQVaHJHoygjIofxsVO7FO9tYwVgqqkmWBq3y0b26Xkuyoz90FwXO1Qk6p7Z3aKbCCQp26r9JPIfzlMrO7G14o7zVSFaUXkGeoMoBlQKWJXXpaKCIeOnWjPAjkYGNF3JFOFCQ5/sLQA


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

I heard they were made in the Tupperware factory from melted down reject Tupperwares


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> From what I know, it's just a quirk in the way the QLD stuff was originally set up mate; it's a touch different than the other states.
> 
> Red.


Ahh the old QLD point of difference :twisted:

Being an ex-QLDer I can vouch that it's always been both touched and different up there  ;-)


----------

